# buscopan and mebeverine



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I never know which to take sometimes one works sometimes the other. Can I take one of each at the same time.Cant find any information about this.


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

From my experience mebeverine is stronger than Buscopan and mebeverine is branded as Colofac, that's the sum of my knowledge. I wouldn't take them at the same time though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When in doubt ask your pharmacist.


----------



## Mr cole (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there can anyone help? I have had 2 visits to hospital with severe abdominal pain! They carried out tests but didn't find anything, I recovered from both bouts fine but keeps flaring back up sometimes with stinging sensations in my upper stomach! I have lost weight and had frequent visits to the toilet! I am taking buscopan as my gp thought it might be worth a shot( how's that for diagnosis) seems to take the edge off! Can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mr cole I would go to a GI specialist and get a firm diagnosis. You may need to have some tests done.


----------



## Mr cole (Jul 10, 2011)

BQ said:


> Mr cole I would go to a GI specialist and get a firm diagnosis. You may need to have some tests done.


Bq hi there yes I will go and see a gi specialist then and see what they say, do you have to get refered by your doctor? Many thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know how your health systems works. Here, depending on their insurance companies.... some people need referrals and some don't. But if I were you I would ask your GP for a referral to see a GI to get a diagnosis.


----------

